# Marlow Orchids closing...



## eOrchids (Sep 21, 2020)

I hate to report this but as announced on Facebook by Jim Marlow, he will be closing Marlow Orchids due to Covid-19 as he quoted...

"With much sadness, I'm announcing the closing of Marlow Orchids. Covid-19 has caused all shows for 2020 and well into 2021 to be cancelled. Been in biz since 1993."


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 21, 2020)

So sorry to hear that. Pretty soon we will only be able to buy orchids at the big box stores.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2020)

That sucks. Going to call them.


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 23, 2020)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> So sorry to hear that. Pretty soon we will only be able to buy orchids at the big box stores.



In Australia, we had a time of 'panic buy' for 'rest-room paper'. It might be a time for panic buy for orchids.


----------



## Hien (Sep 23, 2020)

I thought Jonathan Jones was the co-owner or new owner, and Jim Marlow either part owner or he retained the consultant position? perhaps they still shipping online & phone order ?
The website is still on








Marlow Orchids







www.marlowsorchids.com




[email protected]


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 23, 2020)

Well, I'm not going anywhere...  It is rough out there though, I'll be surprised if we don't lose some more. I wonder what orchid shows are going to look like when we start up again (if we start up again). 

If you want your favorite vendors to stick around, contact them and order something. Or maybe visit if situations allow.

I'm in the fortunate position that I don't depend on selling orchids to feed my family, so spend your money on the people who do...


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 23, 2020)

We're not going anywhere either, Rob; at least not short term. Our website is up and running and we appreciate the orders by our fellow ST'ers. As far as orchid shows, I hope they make a re-appearance once COVID is under control, hopefully in time for the 2021 Michigan Orchid Society Palm Sunday show next spring. For my part, I miss the customer interaction. Does the AOS still have monthly judgings?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 23, 2020)

Great Lakes is still judging. We've been socially distancing and meeting at a different location. I don't know what other judging centers are doing.


----------



## tomp (Sep 24, 2020)

CSNJC has resumed monthly judging at an outdoor venue near Sacramento Ca.


----------



## masaccio (Dec 7, 2020)

Is there a glimmer of hope? Marlow announces that it is staying open through Spring.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 8, 2020)

Hopefully business is picking up for them! This has been a tough year.


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 8, 2020)

Surely the growers can set up a go-fund-me for Marlow's.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 8, 2020)

SouthPark said:


> Surely the growers can set up a go-fund-me for Marlow's.


I think we ARE that GoFundMe,


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 8, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> I think we ARE that GoFundMe,



True!!!!! No wonder they're picking up again hehe ...... or hopefully signs of staying!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 8, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> As far as orchid shows, I hope they make a re-appearance once COVID is under control, hopefully in time for the 2021 Michigan Orchid Society Palm Sunday show next spring.


It's impressive how fast things change. At the present, I think we should count us lucky, if we can go to an orchid show sometime in 2022!
In Denmark we have just had to postpone EOCCE 2021 (The European Orchid Council Conference and Exhibition) to 2022. Before this decission was finalized, I know, some of the European vendors were asked, if they would come, if the arrangement was held as planned in the autumn of 2021 - several said, that they didn't plan with going to _*any *_orchid show throughout *all *of 2021; a couple said they would sign up for the Exhibition in 2021, only if they were guaranteed to get their money back, in case the show was postponed or cancelled.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 8, 2020)

All of the show I know of are cancelled in the winter/spring 2021 in my area. There are some hopeful hold outs for May 2021...


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm hopeful for late spring, 2021 as well; I miss the comradery and talking to friends/customers we've known for years face to face. It all depends upon the efficacy of the vaccine and the willingness on the part of the population to get immunized once the vaccine's available.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 9, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> I'm hopeful for late spring, 2021 .... It all depends upon the efficacy of the vaccine and the willingness on the part of the population to get immunized once the vaccine's available.


You certainly are an optimist, Tom!
Late spring....with a population of 330.689.770? And what the prospect of herd immunity pertains, I tend to think, that the rate of covid-deniers might tend to be slightly larger (to put it mildly) in the US than in Europe, at least if one is judging from quite a lot of the rallies in connection with the recent presidential election. I would imagine, this could be a rather decisive factor in the immunity game!
But, okay, airlines will probably in the near foreseen future demand proof for covid-vaccination as a prerequisite for traveling with them - maybe the same could serve as boarding pass for the Michigan Orchid Society Palm Sunday Show 2021?!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 9, 2020)

We drive 250 miles to the MOS show because we carry a lot of display and sales plants, so flying is not an option. I just want this world to get back to normal (whatever that is) so we can once again tend to our plants instead of worrying about ourselves.


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 10, 2020)

Tom - Grand Rapids is doing a show last week of February (GLOS date, no GLOS show though). I think they will be short of vendors if you are looking to do something this year. Might be the last show until fall. Or the next GVOS show in 2022...


----------



## masaccio (Dec 10, 2020)

Has Redland officially cancelled for 2021? Florida seems to have been a little more Gung-Ho in the face of COVID than most of the rest of the nation. Of course it all depends on who is willing to show up. Initial and limited distribution of vaccines were predicted pre-Christmas. I haven't been keeping up day-to-day. Summer Olympics are still on as far as I know. X-ing all of 2021 seems a bit extreme.


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 14, 2020)

Looks like the new owner, Jonathan Jones, is trying to revive Marlow Orchids. 









Help support Jonathan with Marlow's Orchids, organized by Jonathan Jones


Contribution Benefits: No contribution is too small, and none will go un… Jonathan Jones needs your support for Help support Jonathan with Marlow's Orchids



www.gofundme.com


----------



## Ray (Dec 14, 2020)

Interesting effort, but not one I'd be inclined to go with.

If one partner is retiring, why not take the buy-out as a percentage of sales until the agreed-upon figure has been met? That way he gets some of the funds, which is bound to be more than he'd get closing.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 14, 2020)

Hey Rob - Grand Rapids is tempting, but I'm going to wait to see how this whole COVID thing shakes out assuming the vaccine does it's thing. Where is the venue and are there any restrictions as far as number of people allowed in the show at any given time?


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 19, 2020)

Nice. I notice that the gofundme link for Marlow's is already pasted above.

*Marlow's gofundme link*


----------



## eOrchids (May 28, 2021)

Well Marlow Orchids is closing its doors at the end of June.  

Their Final Open House is on 6/5/2021 10am - 4pm.


----------



## Cordulus (May 29, 2021)

eOrchids said:


> Well Marlow Orchids is closing its doors at the end of June.
> 
> Their Final Open House is on 6/5/2021 10am - 4pm.



This is really sad to hear. It looked like things were starting to look up for them again and then this bombshell was dropped. They were a great business with a solid variety of plants. I hear Jonathan is going to work for Andy's now.


----------



## eOrchids (May 31, 2021)

They really were a great nursery.

Yup, Jonathan will be working for Andy’s.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 27, 2021)

Austin Miller of [formerly] Marlow's Orchids will be speaking at a Lotus event July 31-Aug 1:









LotusFest 2021 - Bergen Water Gardens, Lotus Paradise


LotusFest 2021 was an amazing success! Here is a video a visitor put together for us: Beauty, peace and tranquility of lotus will be yours to experience this weekend as […]




bergenwatergardens.com


----------

